# Ford Falcon AU *(rare find)



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

It's hard to find Australian cars in my preferred 1/25 scale, but i managed to snag this resin body of a 1999 Falcon AU XR8 (or XR6 is identical apart from the engine).
Obviously it doesn't have chassis or interior, but is also missing tailights, glass and wheels.
It's a fairly nice slush cast one piece, with just a few pinholes to fix. resin is smooth and warp free.
DSCF9116 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9117 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9118 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9119 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9120 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9121 by aus_mus, on Flickr

It should look like this one done


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Robbo's scale models trucks makes this model


----------

